

Making drivers into employees, not contractors, could hurt Uber's business - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/17/8797021/uber-california-lawsuit-labor-employee-contractor

======
hwstar
Uber won't take this sitting down. They'll be paying K street lobbyists for a
federal law to pre-empt California law.

The federal government no longer serves the people of the United States. It is
the place where multi billion dollar businesses get laws passed to override
state laws.

------
vtlynch
Good.

